# What brand of salt do you use?



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

so many choices, i've been using instant ocean reef from the start. seems ok. 


post up!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Inicially I started with Reef Crystals, now Im with Tropic Marin pro only cos of the convinience of not having to wait so long to use it but now I think Im going to go back to Reef Crystals


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Reef crystals, lower in phosphate/nitrate and higher in calcium then original. Worth the extra buck's, imo.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Reef cyrstals or instant ocean.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Kent reef crystals, just because SUM has them for so cheap every sale. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Kent, however I do whatever is cheapest..


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Everybody is smart to run SW tank with the salt, but try to run it without... 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

IO Reef Crystals.

Gets the job done.


----------



## reefkid96 (Feb 5, 2012)

H2Ocean works great for me and seems to have higher magnesium than some other brands.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Epson Salt... 500MG box.


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

Mixed a box of IO Reef Crystals into the Instant Ocean Salt bucket.. still have half of the bucket to go...


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Had difficulties reaching that 'ionic balance' and I blamed my salt. I switch to Reef Crystals and ever since been getting good coralline growth while maintaining good levels of CA/ALK (though I've never tested for mag level).


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

reef crystal because its cheap and good since the get go.!!


----------

